# On the verge of striper season



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Flounder, croaker, stripers, sheepshead and a surprise.
http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/10/on-verge-of-striper-season.html


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice report Rob. I'm hoping to fish HRBT one night towards the end of this week. Got a 25"er before dawn the morning after the TKAA tourney. Couldn't pass the launch without putting in for a couple of hours


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Which side do you fish? We've been doing good on the Hampton side! Nice report, also! Still get fattie flatties, big croakers, nice rocks and some sorted trout and other less desirable fish.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks YakAttack. Tis good times. Wannabeangler, I fish the Norfolk side, but I may have to try the Hampton side soon. I've been hearing good things about that side.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks RuddeDogg.

I like your signature btw.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report and pics! I can't wait to pull my first striper onboard! 

MYT


----------



## bkessler61 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Rob seeing you are the foremost expert on fishing the Richmond area. Do the stripers make any kind of good run up the James to Richmond in the fall.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

You know, I'm not sure. My mind is usually preoccupied this time of year with specks, reds, togs as well as the stripers. These guys might know...

http://members.cox.net/wkfa.org/index_002.htm

I do know they're up here in the spring.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

BKfishman said:


> Hey Rob seeing you are the foremost expert on fishing the Richmond area. Do the stripers make any kind of good run up the James to Richmond in the fall.


Sorry for interrupting.
In answer to your question, I don't believe there is a "run" but there are some resident males here all year round. My experience is bank fishing up here, there may be bigger ones in the deeper holes I am unable to reach.
Come on spring:fishing:


----------



## bkessler61 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info. Usually I fish the Ancarrow side now and then, but I just bought this wonderful Ride 135 and I am feeling a bit free. If I could do some great fishing close to home when I don't feel like making that run to the big waters would be great. Nice to here from both of you.


----------

